# Need Mod/Repair Help with Fenix L1



## IamMatt (Sep 30, 2009)

Back in December 2005 I bought several of the Fenix L1s with the premium "R" bin Lux1. One gets used maybe once a month, one gets used maybe twice a year, and one is still in the box.

My son took the "used twice-a-year" light camping and when he came back, he told me he dropped it on the trail and it stopped working. It was just a dirt trail and the body looks pretty pristine so I surmise it did not take much of a jolt. Switching out the head pieces shows the problem is there (the led or electronics) rather than the switch or elsewhere.

I hate to trash a nearly-new light, but I am not enough of a geek to start tearing the innards apart, testing voltages, currents, resistances, etc. greenLED here suggested that "My guess is the LED leads sheared off from the impact (somehow). Send it to one of the modders for an upgrade. The original L1 had a really nice circuit and would breathe new light with a new emitter."

May I ask any of you modders who would be interested in something like this to offer any specific suggestions as to what you would recommend doing and what it would cost? A simple repair is fine with me, or an upgrade if that is more feasible. Economics more of an issue than anything else. Feel free to email me privately if you wish. Many thanks.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Sep 30, 2009)

If the problem is really just the LED, or a bad wire, I should be able to fix/upgrade it pretty easily.

I have new High-CRI P4's for the standard rate in my modding thread, or I might have a couple of cool U-bin P4's lying around that's I'd be willing to toss in for cost of shipping.


----------

